# 1842 vs 3/16" vs Singles



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I went out and chronoed my 1842 and 3/16 black tubes where I shoot, all tubes were looped, 7.25" static and ~38" draw, using gypsy ties on a Modified F-16 slingshot, of course ;- ) Temp was 72 deg

I can say that the 1842 beats the 3/16 by a bit but not a whole bunch ... about 3-10 fps depending on ammo weight ... the more weight the less difference ...eg: 1842 = 235fps with 1/2" steel, 3/16" = 230fps, not a bunch to care about. 113gr and 214gr egg weights were about 2-3fps different 113gr egg weights were 245fps with 1842, 242fps with 3/16", nothing to speak of, 214gr ammo was even a less of a difference, not worth mentioning. 7/16 steel was about 10fps difference with 1842 at 255fps and 3/16" about 245fps, 3/8" steel was 285+ with 1842, I did not shoot it with 3/16" as I thought it would be to much ever kill as the 3/16" tubes are a bit thicker. The only time that 3/16" recorded a few fps more was my 314gr egg weights .... 176fps to 178 fps ...again almost nothing. The 1842 is easier to pull back than the 3/16" by a couple of lbs.

The main thing is that 1842 (and for that matter the 3/16" too) beats out my much loved 5/16"od, my Green Dub and all my single tubes just about across the board. The only area that is close is the 314gr ammo, Blueberry does out perform the thin tubes but it is very heavy to pull back... 176fps with 1842 vs 185 for Blueberry Dub !

Well looks like I'll be doing some more test all through the weekend and if by Sunday morning I'm still getting the same results, I think you know where I'm going.

Even though the 3/16" lagged a little, it was not much, and it is a more robust tube, MAYBE better for a long trip rough area situation where you may want a stronger tube that can take more abuse....everything is give and take.

What I don't care for with looped is the tangle issue, I think I'll just have to put light rubber bands around the loop to keep them from getting tangled ?

I still have not tested 1745, but I'm sure it is right in the mix, maybe better than 1842 with 214gr and 314gr ammo, I don't know ?

All in all I'm very, very impressed with 1842 when stretched 500% or better. when you do that, this stuff REALLY comes to life. I'll be back later today I'm sure.

wll


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A tie in the middle of each loop takes care of the tangling.
I shot looped tubes in that configuration when I set the speed shooting record, so preventing tangling was definitely a priority! :target:


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Good info Wll, I have come to my own conclusion, for me if I want to shoot flats is gonna be 0.030 latex, and if I want to shoot tubes will be looped 1745s, end of story, till some new material comes out 

I love 1842s too as you are finding out the performed really well, I think the 1745s are a bit more though in exchange for a little more draw weight, I think you will like them.

Cheers mate.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for your input it is greatly appreciated.

I just hope some of the stuff I post helps a few folks or gives them ideas, I learn from you guys more than you know.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again this afternoon temp was about 20deg hotter 93+ and speed went up a bit, about 10+fps for 3/8" and 1/2" steel for the 1842 and that is all I tested.

I'm getting happier and happier ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

And again this am with a temp of 71deg ... same result +- with all ammo ... this is no fluke ...1842 is the real deal !

wll


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for the sharing wii I'm experimenting with lighter 2040 tubing in looped and also in a full butterfly. Active band length on the looped is 12 inches and on the butterfly rig it 14 inches fork to pouch it stretches to 5 feet at full draw . Its a single strand . What gets me is the butterfly rig shoots faster and farther than th looped . No chrony used .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm planning trying 3/4 tapered and butterfly in 1842 and 1745 . So far 1842 has been my go to .


----------

